# There should be no public ban on e-cigarettes



## Alex (15/10/14)

source

Anti-smoking charity Action on Smoking and Health (Ash) Scotland does not want a blanket ban on the use of electronic-cigarettes in enclosed public spaces.

Read full article here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (15/10/14)

i wish more shared there views.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

